# Investing 80,000 euro



## guinnessman (17 Sep 2009)

I have around 80,000 euro spare cash to invest. I do not wish to invest in any commercial property as I have some already, have reservations about the stock market. Am thinking of a new venture on the side (while keeping my current job). Any ideas?


----------



## mercman (17 Sep 2009)

Not a whole lot to go on here !! Well if you are not confident or have reservations about the Stock market, how do you think a new venture will work in these very uncertain times, coupled with keeping your current job. If you are looking for a miracle reply, I wouldn't be too sure that you will get one.


----------



## JoeB (17 Sep 2009)

What about gold?

Should hit 2K an ounce soon...


Disclaimer.. it may not hit 2K...


----------



## packard (17 Sep 2009)

I'v quite a few bills need paying if you'd like to invest in them. Can't see you making any money back on them though.


----------



## bladey (12 Oct 2009)

What timeline are you looking at?  What level of return are you targeting?  How much of your principal are you willing to lose?


----------



## KML (12 Oct 2009)

Im with packard here... Many a bill but no come back for you... I can only dream of 80,000...
My dad got a lump sum couple of years back over a very bad accident went to a few different advice centres about investing be very very careful he was advised very wrongly and in the end came out with less than a quater of what he got... After loosing my mam and then that to happen after his accident he has had no come back after a certain bank advised him of his funds.. and now litterally has the roof over his head but like a lot feels he is lucky to have just that....
Hope it goes well invest wisely..


----------



## PMU (13 Oct 2009)

If you’re thinking of investing in a  new venture ‘on the side’ it might be prudent to keep some or most of your cash in a high interest account, in case the new venture goes belly up, so you’ll have some reserves to pay the mortgage, etc. 
  But, if you foreswear equities, and as you already have an investment in property, you are left with debt (i.e. bonds) and then asset classes such as commodities, timber, gold, etc. that are generally invested in because of their diversification benefits.  But if you don’t already have equities, investing in alternative asset classes is really just a bet on their short term performance. So, assuming you have reasonable long investment horizon, you either go for (a) equities, or (b) bonds, or (c) an equity / bond mix, depending on how you  feel on equities and your risk profile. All of which you can invest in either via ETFs or low cost index tracker funds.  [Disclaimer: The above is comment / observation and is not a recommendation to follow any particular investment strategy or to buy / not buy any particular fund.]


----------



## zenmonk (13 Oct 2009)

How does one invest in timber btw?


----------



## spursman (13 Oct 2009)

what about a week with top class hookers in new york. ull get ur moneys worth and it wont be given to some bank who will just lose it and blame someone else


----------



## iggy (13 Oct 2009)

spursman said:


> what about a week with top class hookers in new york. ull get ur moneys worth and it wont be given to some bank who will just lose it and blame someone else


 
Either way he`ll get screwed..


----------

